# Integrierte Lautsprecher über DVI möglich?



## B3RG1 (14. Januar 2011)

*Integrierte Lautsprecher über DVI möglich?*

Hallo liebe Community 
habe mich nach viel hin und her für einen 120 Hz Monitor entschieden
Der BenQ XL2410T wäre schon fast gekauft, wäre da nicht diese Amazon-Bewertung: " -120 Hz unter HDMI nicht möglich (eventuell in HD, aber nicht in Full HD)
Ich habe keinerlei Probleme den Moni über DVI anzuschließen, aber da DVI ja anscheinend nur Video-, und keine Audiosignale überträgt, stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich die integrierten Lautsprecher überhaupt nutzen kann (Ich weiß die sind unter aller Sau, aber Soundsystem folgt in wenigen Wochen und bis da hin will ich ja auch was hören )
Also, hör ich was über die eingebauten Lautsprecher oder hör ich nichts, wenn der Monitor via DVI angeschlossen ist?
Hoffe auf klare, leicht verständliche Antworten


----------



## Arthuriel (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Integrierte Lautsprecher über DVI möglich?*

Über DVI werden nur Bilddaten übertragen, du wirst also nur eine imposante Stille hören.
Bei HDMI dagegen werden Bild- und Tondaten übertragen.
Andere Möglichkeit: DVI Kabel für Bilddaten und noch ein Audiokabel für Tondaten.
Vielleicht klappt es dann ja auch mit den 120hz in der Überbrückungsphase oder du benutzt HDMI und musst dich eventuell mal eine Weile mit 60hz rumschlagen.


----------



## B3RG1 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Integrierte Lautsprecher über DVI möglich?*

Puh, mal schauen, wie ich das ganze lös ;D


----------



## AMDFan2005 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Integrierte Lautsprecher über DVI möglich?*

Ja. Geht definitiv nicht. 

Kann man nur ein günstiges Headset oder Boxenset empfehlen, bis dann das Soundsystem bei dir eintrifft.


----------



## MetallSimon (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Integrierte Lautsprecher über DVI möglich?*

Vlt. gehts mit einem Adapter von DVI+Audio auf HDMI.


----------



## Nerevarine (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Integrierte Lautsprecher über DVI möglich?*

Ich kann nur für meinen alten HP sprechen, aber im Normalfall gibt es neben dem HDMI dann einen DVI und einen Audio Eingang, damit man die integrierten Boxen auch mit DVI nutzen kann.

Nun habe ich gerade bei BenQ drunter geschaut und siehe da, da ist nichts 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SonicNoize (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Integrierte Lautsprecher über DVI möglich?*

Der Monitor hat nur HDMI 1.3, 120Hz mit Stereo 3D ist erst in HDMI 1.4 standartisiert.


----------

